# Wheres the best Indian curry house in Auckland?



## chellebubbles

Take away, or dine in..Where is the Best curry house in Auckland? Being from Bolton England we were spoilt for choice, having the curry mile only 20 minutes away and 100s of local eateries on our doorstep we were so lucky.......we have yet to find a favourite over here...where is it that you go over and over again??


----------



## topcat83

chellebubbles said:


> Take away, or dine in..Where is the Best curry house in Auckland? Being from Bolton England we were spoilt for choice, having the curry mile only 20 minutes away and 100s of local eateries on our doorstep we were so lucky.......we have yet to find a favourite over here...where is it that you go over and over again??


Oh yes - coming from NW London, I sympathise. One problem here is that most curries seem to come with a creamy sauce - they seem to think that is what Europeans want!

You'll find 'Butter chicken' & Mango chicken' are favourites - they cannot be considered authentic Indian though (and are my pet hate). 

As for areas - there will be loads of good ones in Manurewa (which has a high Indian population).

Not bad are the curries from the 'Raviz' restaurants.
And there's a lovely little one in 'Rosscourt Mall' in Howick. And say you're from England and you don't want cream in everything and the lady there will sort you out!

If you're in Central Auckland aim for the Food Alley opposite the Stamford Plaza Hotel in Albert Street - it looks really tatty, and has the most wonderful selection of all kinds of Asian cuisine including Indian.


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> You'll find 'Butter chicken' & Mango chicken' are favourites - they cannot be considered authentic Indian though (and are my pet hate).


Having lived in the UK for 6 years and India for a year, I can tell you almost nothing served in a UK curry resturant is authentic Indian.


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Having lived in the UK for 6 years and India for a year, I can tell you almost nothing served in a UK curry resturant is authentic Indian.


Very true. But the same can also be said about Chinese and Indonesian food in the UK and NZ - and having eaten both authentic Chinese & Indonesian in said countries I know which I prefer  (and it has an English accent)


----------



## Warold

Akbar Dukbar serves some mean Chicken 65... Located in both Downtown and Mt Roskill.


----------



## G-Mo

topcat83 said:


> Very true. But the same can also be said about Chinese and Indonesian food in the UK and NZ - and having eaten both authentic Chinese & Indonesian in said countries I know which I prefer  (and it has an English accent)


Fair enough, but don't try and pass it off as authentic.

I actually find the curries available in NZ closer to (just closer to, not just like) authentic southern Indian cooking than the over spiced, blasphemous, culinary disappointment that is severed as Indian food in most UK curry houses.


----------



## chellebubbles

G-Mo said:


> Having lived in the UK for 6 years and India for a year, I can tell you almost nothing served in a UK curry resturant is authentic Indian.


so to answer my question???


----------



## chellebubbles

G-Mo said:


> Fair enough, but don't try and pass it off as authentic.
> 
> I actually find the curries available in NZ closer to (just closer to, not just like) authentic southern Indian cooking than the over spiced, blasphemous, culinary disappointment that is severed as Indian food in most UK curry houses.


jeez, lighten up a bit....


----------



## chellebubbles

G-Mo said:


> Fair enough, but don't try and pass it off as authentic.
> 
> I actually find the curries available in NZ closer to (just closer to, not just like) authentic southern Indian cooking than the over spiced, blasphemous, culinary disappointment that is severed as Indian food in most UK curry houses.


so what % of curry houses in the Uk did you eat in then, to have eaten in most?


----------



## topcat83

G-Mo said:


> Fair enough, but don't try and pass it off as authentic.


OK - 'authentic UK Indian'



> I actually find the curries available in NZ closer to (just closer to, not just like) authentic southern Indian cooking than the over spiced, blasphemous, culinary disappointment that is severed as Indian food in most UK curry houses.


Can't say I do - coming from Wembley I used to hit many a more 'authentic' Indian restaurant with schoolfriends. My favourite was probably the South Indian vegetarian restaurants - and dhosas. Yum! Still hunting for these over here. I'm sure there are some.

Must tell you a story of the Indian takeaway 'Soha Spice' at the Bombay service area on SH1 south of Auckland. Note the _'Bombay'_ - very Indian, eh?

I often stop here on the way home. It's a typical Kiwi Indian fast-food takeaway - trays of butter chicken, chicken tikka masala, korma, lamb madras. I asked for samosa or onion bhajis and was told:

_'Sorry, we don't do them - there aren't enough Indians in Bombay'_


----------



## anski

chellebubbles said:


> Take away, or dine in..Where is the Best curry house in Auckland? Being from Bolton England we were spoilt for choice, having the curry mile only 20 minutes away and 100s of local eateries on our doorstep we were so lucky.......we have yet to find a favourite over here...where is it that you go over and over again??



My house


----------



## Guest

Give us your address as we will be in NZ on the 17th June. rofl.

We ate at loads of the Curry Houses in Bradford not 'authentic Indian' but super
Pakistan meals.


----------



## chellebubbles

Higgy said:


> Give us your address as we will be in NZ on the 17th June. rofl.
> 
> We ate at loads of the Curry Houses in Bradford not 'authentic Indian' but super
> Pakistan meals.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm Bradford, amazing food!!! Did you eat at Mumtaz? The owner cooked for us when i worked in own brand food development yum yum yum!


----------



## Guest

Don't think we managed that Curry House.

We always went for a meal after visiting the Fighting Cock to sample the
Real Ales. Hic-hic. 

Oh the memories.


----------



## walshdon

Hi let me know if you find a good on I am moving from Bury near Bolton next month.


----------



## Weta

chellebubbles said:


> ......we have yet to find a favourite over here...where is it that you go over and over again??


Like you we've yet to find a good curry place, I was rather hoping to find a recommendation here . I fear all hope is lost if the best we can come up with is at the motorway services.


----------



## anski

I used to visit Oh Calcutta in Ponsonby when I first arrived many years ago, but stopped going because I used to get bad heartburn afterwards.

I grew up in South Africa where spicy food is popular so often make my own.

Failing that I resort to buying Pataks paste, I find them good although sometimes I add a few spices.

I have tried the Indian restaurant in Mission Bay, At the time we were installing a new kitchen,but the take away was so bad I threw most of it away.


----------



## topcat83

Went to Sitars at 397 Mount Eden Road, Auckland on Monday - not bad! Defo getting towards a traditional English Indian. $12 for the main meal on Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday evenings and a reasonable choice. Peculiar onion bhajis though - more like onion rings.


----------



## Weta

topcat83 said:


> Peculiar onion bhajis though - more like onion rings.


A big disappointment eh, it seem that's the way they do them here, I haven't found them made like Pakoras in the way we've been used to. I did once go and buy some chickpea flour and tried to make my own but they were not very successful.


----------



## anski

I have never had a lamb Samoosa like the ones I got in South Africa, they used to wrap the fragrant lamb dry curry mix in spring rolls wrappers.

Samoosas here have stodgy undigestable thick pastry. Yuck


----------

